# Looking for an entry level Billing and Coding near Rome, Georgia



## wdanielm (Aug 7, 2012)

Dear Employer,
My name is Wiley Daniel Milam.  I am a hard worker and one who will always find the best way to complete my job.  My skills improve daily at my job.  I am applying for a position at your company to further expand my knowledge and grow in your company.  I am a graduate from Georgia Northwestern Technical College with my Certification in Medical Billing and Coding and am a member of the AAPC Rome chapter.
I believe I am qualified to work at this facility due to my typing speed as well as knowledge of ICD and CPT codes and basic computer skills.  I have worked in several customer service positions that you can see in my resume; which has educated me in how to handle situations with customers to both please the customer within the business regulations.  I am always upfront and honest.  I look forward to an interview with you. 
 You may email me at danielmilam2000@yahoo.com to set up an interview with me.  Thank you for your time.
Sincerely yours,
Wiley Daniel Milam



Wiley Daniel Milam	  
Email: danielmilam2000@yahoo.com 


Education:________________________________________________________
	GEORGIA NORTHWESTERN TECHNICAL COLLEGE May-03-2011 graduated on May-31-2012
Location:  Floyd County Campus, One Maurice Culberson Drive, Rome, GA 30161
Course:  Medical Coding Certificate

Texas State Technical College 1999 â€“ 2002
Location: Waco, TX
Course: While attending Texas State Technical College I took classes in the Digital Media Design Program. The curriculum addressed the production of a full range of marketable media via the computer including computer animation, web design, graphic design, digital imaging, advertising design, multimedia systems, electronic publishing, and various business principles.

Rome High School 1995 - 1999 Graduated cum Laude.
Location: 1006 Veterans Memorial Hwy.

Professional Organizations:__________________________________________
Membership: AAPC (America Association of Professional Coders)

Job History:______________________________________________________
Staples Co
Location:  212 Shorter Avenue, Rome, GA  30165 (706) 291-8106
Job Title:  Computer Customer Service Department  from April 2004 - Jan-6-2010
Supervisor:  Tara Mayes
•	As a Staples associate my duties were:
o	 Help the customers from start to finish
o	Replenish  stock 
o	Secure Tech computers 
o	Unload new merchandise from the truck
o	Close out registers   
•	As a Staples EasyTech my duties were:
o	 Take my customer from saying â€œHelloâ€� at the door to helping them with their item, and finally to the register.  
o	Had excellent customer service where return customers came into the store and requested my help.
o	I could diagnose what was wrong with a customer's machine and provide a solution.
o	I knew the inventory and could assist the customer in finding what they were looking for.
o	I would also be able to defuse a situation with a customer that had been having problems and offer solutions to better serve the customer.

The Kroger Co. 
Location:  2448 Shorter Avenue, Rome, GA 30165  (706) 290-8039	
Job Title:  Customer Service Rep from May 2003 â€“ April 2004
Supervisor:  Bea Clemmones
•	As a Kroger employee my duties were:
o	Bus boy 
o	Cashier 
o	Stock boy 
o	Florist
o	Produce department 
o	customer service rep 

Buffalo's CafÃ©  (now closed)
Location:  440 Shorter Ave. SW., Rome, GA 30165 - (706) 234 â€“ 2833 
Job Title:  Busboy and line cook from January 2003 - March 2003
Supervisor:  Samantha Cheiry

Rio Bravo (now closed)

Location:  838 Turner McCall Blvd., Rome, GA 30161 
Job Title:  Busboy and line cook from May 1999 - September 1999

West Rome Animal Clinic

Location:  2012 Shorter Ave, Rome, GA 30165 - (706) 235 - 8861
Job Title:  Veterinary assistant from January 1997 - September 1997
Supervisor:  Dr. Dan Pate




Honors:___________________________________________________________
•	Eagle Scout
•	Member of National Honor Society, 1997 - 1999
•	Recipient of Ted Turner's High School/High Tech Award 1998


Personal references:________________________________________________
Rick Milam, RHIA
Data Analyst
Emory Transplant Center
Emory Healthcare
1762 Clifton Road, Suite 2200
Atlanta, GA 30322
Office Phone: 404-727-1648
Home Phone: 770-923-2965
Cell Phone: 404-876-5922

Peggy Y. Green, CMA, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I
Coding/Reimbursement Analyst
Harbin Clinic Central Business Office
1825 Martha Berry Blvd, Rome, GA 30165
 Phone: 706.233-6326 Fax 706.291.1216


----------

